# Vanguard Back Country



## themaddmortician (Sep 26, 2006)

Has anyone handled the new Wby Vanguard Back Country. I am thinking of purchasing one in 257 Wby Mag....but I need to have it shipped in from Saskatchewan as they do not have any at the stores here in Manitoba. It is a horrible thing to order a gun without shouldering it first. I have shouldered other vanguards, I am assuming it would be the same.

Cheers, :beer: and future thanks for any replies.
TMM


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'd opt for the mark V action... Or go with a tikka T3...

You'll never regret the few extra bucks for a Mark V action...


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

decent gun, but a bad trigger. A lot of creep.


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

Go for a Tikka smooth action and wonderful trigger A lot of rifle


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

i have a couple vangaurds 270 and 204 both sub-moa and they are not lying i can keep then around moa with factory loads.... the 270 even likes the the remington cheapies!! not sure why they get a bad rap but i have do troubles with mine.... the 270 trigger is a little stiff (5 pounds) but still a tight trigger..... if you buy one and don't like the trigger i bet a gun doc can smooth it out for ya..... but that tikka is a good shooter too.... and light


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll third the Tikka!
Deano


----------



## corvette (Oct 5, 2008)

just handled them a few minutes ago. The stock is the same shape as the synthetic stocked Vanguards so it will fit the same. I think they are a very good deal, all stainless and fluted barrel, good fibreglass stock. The triggers aren't as bad as most would have you believe. I have adjusted a few. The worst that can happen is when you adjust the creep out, the safety won't engage. This can be fixed with a bit of metal removal on the front of the trigger where the safety plunger contacts it. Some will adjust satisfactorily without metal removal. I'd buy one before I'd buy a T3 or another 700. Besides if you have decided on the 257 Wtby cartridge there aren't many factory choices. The Mark V Synthetic has a plastic trigger guard , the Vanguard is metal.....


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a regular Vanguard and love it. Great gun!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

ccccrnr said:


> themaddmortician,
> 
> didn't you just get a .243?
> asking do you fell it will let you down sometime where .257 wby wouldn't since you probably hunted much big stuff with .243 yet?
> ...


About 600 fps.


----------

